# Serpentus Exotics - Dunfermline



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys
Do any of you know if they probe small snakes in the above shop? I want to get my corns sexed but I know they are too big to be popped. If they do how much do they charge if anything?
Cheers


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I think Ryan will probe small snakes for you. We have had a few snakes done in there. I believe its £5 per snake..


----------



## Hamish (Jun 17, 2007)

ryan is also thinking about having a session to teach people how to probe correctly so you dont damage your snakes, ask him about it.


----------



## TianRunty (Apr 15, 2008)

cool thanks guys


----------

